# Gateway Z Club Car Show, all Nissans invited



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

SEE THE NEW 350Z! It will be there! August 18, 10 AM till around 2 PM. The show is free and open to the public, you do not have to be a member of the club. We'll have food, drinks and door prizes available. The show will be held at Suntrup Nissan, 6000 South Lindbergh, St. Louis MO. If it rains on the 18th, the show will be postponed until August 25, same time same place. 
We'll have a people's choice award for each of the 4 generations of Z cars plus one for "Other Nissan" for those with classic Datsun 510s, Roadsters, newer 240SXs or even Maximas, just so long as it's a Nissan. You should go to the club's web site for the most current information: www.gatewayzclub.com Feel free to email me with any questions. 

Brian Lange 
[email protected]


----------



## BBYE V8 (Aug 14, 2002)

Aug 18 was rained out, so we've postponed it until Aug 25, same time same place.


----------



## greall (Mar 9, 2008)

*FOR SALE IPHONE 3GB FOR 270USD*

FORUMThe GLOBAL TELECOM MOBILE.
Registration Number: 541349944.
we sell diffrence types of mobile phones such as N0KIA Nseries,Eserie.apple iphone,Apple ipod video Samsung. Sonyericsson,HTC,LG,i-mate,O2,Eten,HP,Asus,Gigabyte,Gigabyte,Palm,Blac kB erry,Sagem,Alcatel,Philips,Sharp,Toshiba,Pantech,V K Mobile.All these phones we have in stock in diffrence Model.They are all brand new unlocked package in original company box with complete accessories.we are able to deliver internationally to doorstep.using Fedex courier dhl,ups it depend on good shiping company are best in your country.We are also offer discount for bulk offer.We sell with Sim Free.
How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number .
Email us on

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

VIDEO GAMES IN DIFFRENCE TYPES.
PLAYSTATION 1 AT RATE OF $150USD
PLAYSTION 2 AT RATE OF $160USD
PLAYSTATION 3 AT RATE OF $170USD
PLAYSTATION 3 60GB AT RATE OF $180USD
PLAYSTATION 3 80B AT RATE OF $190USD

Sony Ericsson G900 AT RATE OF $220USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W980 AT RATE OF $230USD
Sony Ericsson W960 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson pi AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson z1010 AT RATE OF $190usd
Sony Ericsson W900I AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W910 AT RATE OF $200USD
Sony Ericsson W890 AT RATE OF $240USD

IPHONE 4GB AT RATE OF $200USD
IPHONE 8GB AT RATE OF $220USD
IPHONE 16GB AT RATE OF $260USD
IPHONE 16GB 3G AT RATE OF $270USD

HTC PHONES
HTC MAX 4G AT RATE OF $290USD
HTC Touch 3G AT RATE OF $280USD
HTC Touch Diamond AT RATE OF $240USD
Advantage X7501 AT RATE $300USD
Touch Dual AT RATE $270usd
P4550 Kaiser AT RATE $260usd
HTC Touch Cruise AT RATE OF $230USD
HTC S710 AT RATE OF $160USD
HTC SHIFT AT RATE OF $300USD
HTC P4350 AT RATE OF $200USD
HTC Touch Dual AT RATE OF $220USD
HTC TyTN II AT RATE OF $280USD
IPOD VIDEO 40GB AT RATE OF $150USD
IPOD VIDEO 32GB AT RATE OF $240USD
Ipod video 30GB AT RATE OF $130USD
Ipod video 60GB AT RATE OF $190USD
Ipod video 80GB AT RATE OF $200USD
Apple Ipod Nano 4GB AT RATE OF$100US

Samsung M8800 Pixon AT RATE $230USD
Samsung U900 Soul AT RATE OF $220usd
samsung F700 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG D600 AT RATE OF $160USD
SAMSUNG D900 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG U700 AT RATE OF $210USD
SAMSUNG P110 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG G800 AT RATE OF $230USD
Samsung SGH-i780 AT RATE OF $200USD
Samsung G800 AT RATE OF $260USD
Samsung SGH - I900 Omnia (16GB) (Black) AT RATE OF $280USD

N0KIA 8800 Sapphire Arte AT RATE $250USD
N0KIA 8800 Arte AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA 6500 SLIDER AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA 5800 XpressMusic AT RATE OF $250usd
N0KIA 5700 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA 8801 AT RATE OF $150USD
N0KIA N90 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N91 AT RATE OF $185USD
N0KIA N92 AT RATE OF $220USD
N0KIA N93 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N93i AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N95 8GB AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N96 AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N95 AT RATE OF $270USD
N0KIA N80 AT RATE OF $170USD
N0KIA N81 8GB AT RATE OF$250USD
N0KIA N71 AT RATE OF $140USD
N0KIA N70 AT RATE OF $130USD
N0KIA N72 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA N73 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N75 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N76 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N77 AT RATE OF $260USD
N0KIA N78 AT RATE OF $265USD
N0KIA E90 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA E60 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA E61 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA E62 AT RATE OF $190USD
N0KIA E63 AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA E65 AT RATE OF $210USD

How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number.
Email us on [email protected]
[email protected] or
[email protected]


----------



## greall (Mar 9, 2008)

FORUMThe GLOBAL TELECOM MOBILE.
Registration Number: 541349944.
we sell diffrence types of mobile phones such as N0KIA Nseries,Eserie.apple iphone,Apple ipod video Samsung. Sonyericsson,HTC,LG,i-mate,O2,Eten,HP,Asus,Gigabyte,Gigabyte,Palm,Blac kB erry,Sagem,Alcatel,Philips,Sharp,Toshiba,Pantech,V K Mobile.All these phones we have in stock in diffrence Model.They are all brand new unlocked package in original company box with complete accessories.we are able to deliver internationally to doorstep.using Fedex courier dhl,ups it depend on good shiping company are best in your country.We are also offer discount for bulk offer.We sell with Sim Free.
How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number .
Email us on

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

VIDEO GAMES IN DIFFRENCE TYPES.
PLAYSTATION 1 AT RATE OF $150USD
PLAYSTION 2 AT RATE OF $160USD
PLAYSTATION 3 AT RATE OF $170USD
PLAYSTATION 3 60GB AT RATE OF $180USD
PLAYSTATION 3 80B AT RATE OF $190USD

Sony Ericsson G900 AT RATE OF $220USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W980 AT RATE OF $230USD
Sony Ericsson W960 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson pi AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson z1010 AT RATE OF $190usd
Sony Ericsson W900I AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W910 AT RATE OF $200USD
Sony Ericsson W890 AT RATE OF $240USD

IPHONE 4GB AT RATE OF $200USD
IPHONE 8GB AT RATE OF $220USD
IPHONE 16GB AT RATE OF $260USD
IPHONE 16GB 3G AT RATE OF $270USD

HTC PHONES
HTC MAX 4G AT RATE OF $290USD
HTC Touch 3G AT RATE OF $280USD
HTC Touch Diamond AT RATE OF $240USD
Advantage X7501 AT RATE $300USD
Touch Dual AT RATE $270usd
P4550 Kaiser AT RATE $260usd
HTC Touch Cruise AT RATE OF $230USD
HTC S710 AT RATE OF $160USD
HTC SHIFT AT RATE OF $300USD
HTC P4350 AT RATE OF $200USD
HTC Touch Dual AT RATE OF $220USD
HTC TyTN II AT RATE OF $280USD
IPOD VIDEO 40GB AT RATE OF $150USD
IPOD VIDEO 32GB AT RATE OF $240USD
Ipod video 30GB AT RATE OF $130USD
Ipod video 60GB AT RATE OF $190USD
Ipod video 80GB AT RATE OF $200USD
Apple Ipod Nano 4GB AT RATE OF$100US

Samsung M8800 Pixon AT RATE $230USD
Samsung U900 Soul AT RATE OF $220usd
samsung F700 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG D600 AT RATE OF $160USD
SAMSUNG D900 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG U700 AT RATE OF $210USD
SAMSUNG P110 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG G800 AT RATE OF $230USD
Samsung SGH-i780 AT RATE OF $200USD
Samsung G800 AT RATE OF $260USD
Samsung SGH - I900 Omnia (16GB) (Black) AT RATE OF $280USD

N0KIA 8800 Sapphire Arte AT RATE $250USD
N0KIA 8800 Arte AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA 6500 SLIDER AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA 5800 XpressMusic AT RATE OF $250usd
N0KIA 5700 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA 8801 AT RATE OF $150USD
N0KIA N90 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N91 AT RATE OF $185USD
N0KIA N92 AT RATE OF $220USD
N0KIA N93 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N93i AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N95 8GB AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N96 AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N95 AT RATE OF $270USD
N0KIA N80 AT RATE OF $170USD
N0KIA N81 8GB AT RATE OF$250USD
N0KIA N71 AT RATE OF $140USD
N0KIA N70 AT RATE OF $130USD
N0KIA N72 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA N73 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N75 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N76 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N77 AT RATE OF $260USD
N0KIA N78 AT RATE OF $265USD
N0KIA E90 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA E60 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA E61 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA E62 AT RATE OF $190USD
N0KIA E63 AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA E65 AT RATE OF $210USD

How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number.
Email us on [email protected]
[email protected] or
[email protected]


----------



## greall (Mar 9, 2008)

FORUMThe GLOBAL TELECOM MOBILE.
Registration Number: 541349944.
we sell diffrence types of mobile phones such as N0KIA Nseries,Eserie.apple iphone,Apple ipod video Samsung. Sonyericsson,HTC,LG,i-mate,O2,Eten,HP,Asus,Gigabyte,Gigabyte,Palm,Blac kB erry,Sagem,Alcatel,Philips,Sharp,Toshiba,Pantech,V K Mobile.All these phones we have in stock in diffrence Model.They are all brand new unlocked package in original company box with complete accessories.we are able to deliver internationally to doorstep.using Fedex courier dhl,ups it depend on good shiping company are best in your country.We are also offer discount for bulk offer.We sell with Sim Free.
How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number .
Email us on

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

VIDEO GAMES IN DIFFRENCE TYPES.
PLAYSTATION 1 AT RATE OF $150USD
PLAYSTION 2 AT RATE OF $160USD
PLAYSTATION 3 AT RATE OF $170USD
PLAYSTATION 3 60GB AT RATE OF $180USD
PLAYSTATION 3 80B AT RATE OF $190USD

Sony Ericsson G900 AT RATE OF $220USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W980 AT RATE OF $230USD
Sony Ericsson W960 AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson pi AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson z1010 AT RATE OF $190usd
Sony Ericsson W900I AT RATE OF $210USD
Sony Ericsson W910 AT RATE OF $200USD
Sony Ericsson W890 AT RATE OF $240USD

IPHONE 4GB AT RATE OF $200USD
IPHONE 8GB AT RATE OF $220USD
IPHONE 16GB AT RATE OF $260USD
IPHONE 16GB 3G AT RATE OF $270USD

HTC PHONES
HTC MAX 4G AT RATE OF $290USD
HTC Touch 3G AT RATE OF $280USD
HTC Touch Diamond AT RATE OF $240USD
Advantage X7501 AT RATE $300USD
Touch Dual AT RATE $270usd
P4550 Kaiser AT RATE $260usd
HTC Touch Cruise AT RATE OF $230USD
HTC S710 AT RATE OF $160USD
HTC SHIFT AT RATE OF $300USD
HTC P4350 AT RATE OF $200USD
HTC Touch Dual AT RATE OF $220USD
HTC TyTN II AT RATE OF $280USD
IPOD VIDEO 40GB AT RATE OF $150USD
IPOD VIDEO 32GB AT RATE OF $240USD
Ipod video 30GB AT RATE OF $130USD
Ipod video 60GB AT RATE OF $190USD
Ipod video 80GB AT RATE OF $200USD
Apple Ipod Nano 4GB AT RATE OF$100US

Samsung M8800 Pixon AT RATE $230USD
Samsung U900 Soul AT RATE OF $220usd
samsung F700 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG D600 AT RATE OF $160USD
SAMSUNG D900 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG U700 AT RATE OF $210USD
SAMSUNG P110 AT RATE OF $200USD
SAMSUNG G800 AT RATE OF $230USD
Samsung SGH-i780 AT RATE OF $200USD
Samsung G800 AT RATE OF $260USD
Samsung SGH - I900 Omnia (16GB) (Black) AT RATE OF $280USD

N0KIA 8800 Sapphire Arte AT RATE $250USD
N0KIA 8800 Arte AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA 6500 SLIDER AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA 5800 XpressMusic AT RATE OF $250usd
N0KIA 5700 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA 8801 AT RATE OF $150USD
N0KIA N90 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N91 AT RATE OF $185USD
N0KIA N92 AT RATE OF $220USD
N0KIA N93 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N93i AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N95 8GB AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N96 AT RATE OF $280USD
N0KIA N95 AT RATE OF $270USD
N0KIA N80 AT RATE OF $170USD
N0KIA N81 8GB AT RATE OF$250USD
N0KIA N71 AT RATE OF $140USD
N0KIA N70 AT RATE OF $130USD
N0KIA N72 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA N73 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA N75 AT RATE OF $230USD
N0KIA N76 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA N77 AT RATE OF $260USD
N0KIA N78 AT RATE OF $265USD
N0KIA E90 AT RATE OF $250USD
N0KIA E60 AT RATE OF $160USD
N0KIA E61 AT RATE OF $180USD
N0KIA E62 AT RATE OF $190USD
N0KIA E63 AT RATE OF $200USD
N0KIA E65 AT RATE OF $210USD

How to order.Send us the list of the phones that you will like to buy and your full name.shipping address including your personal phone number.
Email us on [email protected]
[email protected] or
[email protected]


----------



## woowoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Gateway Z Club Charity Car Show*

August 16th, 2009 at Bommarito Nissan
661 Dunn Rd. in Hazelwood, Mo

Open to the public

A people's choice car show 
With 8 Datsun, Nissan & Infiniti classes & awards for 1st, 2nd & 3rd places

Registration is FREE and open from 10 a.m. to noon
Voting is from noon to 2 p.m.
Awards given out after 2:30 p.m.

Dash plaques to first 75 registrants

There will be eats and drinks and a DJ

We will have a raffle, door prizes and a silent auction too

All proceeds go to the kids and families of SMA (spinal muscular atrophy)

For more info call Tami at 314 941-3251 and visit the club website at


----------

